# My introduction



## VickiW (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been writing fiction for the last eighteen years. I changed to speculative fiction after finishing writing three mainstream novels. Being an avid science fiction fan, I feel more comfortable with this genre as it gives me more leeway to present unusual ideas and speculate about the future and alien societies. I've now completed a total of eight novels and am working on several more (I haven't done a count recently).
I'm a mature woman, living in British Columbia, Canada, but I was born in England and have also lived in the USA and Mexico.
For recreation, I play RPGs and am currently spending a lot of time in Oblivion. I love computer games.
I joined this forum in hope of being able to discuss writing with dedicated writers, get some help from time to time, and help others with their writing problems.


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello and Welcome to the boards.

Lorraine


----------



## Trilby (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickie (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Vicki.


----------



## tepelus (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## dolphinlee (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello and welcome to WF,

Although this is a primarily a site for writers it really caters to the creative. There are areas for fiction, non fiction, poetry, visual arts, and music. However, there are also areas to have discuss writing and to have fun. Something for everyone I think.

Enjoy


----------



## VickiW (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, all. Now that I've had a chance to explore a bit more of the site, I can see there is a lot to do here. It's a beautifully constructed and well-organised site with so much to do. I tend to get carried away with forums and spend a lot of time exploring and putting my oar in from time to time. Sometimes I can be a bit of a gadfly, but I will try to control myself here as everyone seems so friendly and civilised.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Vicki, welcome to the site.


----------

